# [solved] cyrus-sasl lässt sich nicht kompilieren; emake -j1

## willmannand

Hallo,

beim kompilieren von cyrus-sasl gibt es eine Fehlermeldung:

```

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                     ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                     ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2.ebuild, line  154:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/temp/build.log'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                     ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                     ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2.ebuild, line  154:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Ich habe bereits im Forum nach einer Lösung gesucht und bin auf folgenden Beitrag gestossen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510860.html

Ich habe den Lösungsvorschlag ausprobiert, allerdings hat es nichts genutzt. Deshalb wende ich mich an das Forum.

Meine make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-berkdb win32codecs nsplugin 3dnow X acpi alsa arts audiofiles avi cdr -crypt cups dga dvd dvdr encode exif fastcgi foomaticdb -gnome gif gtk gtk2 hal ipv6 java javascript jpeg kde lirc mmx mpeg mp3 openal perl qt quicktime scanner ssl sse usb tetex truetype wmf xml xml2 xmms xine qt3 qt4"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE=49

#USE='nptl nptlonly'

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="CMI8738"

#MAKEOPTS="-j1"

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm das ist mal noch kein großer Hinweis, poste mal noch 50 Zeilen vor deiner Fehlermeldung.

Dort steht meist der Fehler.

Du kannst den kompletten Log jedes einzelnen Packets unter /var/tmp/portage/<category>/<packet>/temp/build.log nachsehen.

Bei deinem Packet wäre das:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/temp/build.log

----------

## willmannand

Fehlermeldung:

Making all in sample

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/sample'

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include    -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -MT client.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/client.Tpo" \

	  -c -o client.o `test -f 'client.c' || echo './'`client.c; \

	then mv -f ".deps/client.Tpo" ".deps/client.Po"; \

	else rm -f ".deps/client.Tpo"; exit 1; \

	fi

client.c: In function 'getrealm':

client.c:81: warning: unused parameter 'context'

client.c: In function 'simple':

client.c:106: warning: unused parameter 'context'

client.c: In function 'getsecret':

client.c:172: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strcpy' differ in signedness

client.c:146: warning: unused parameter 'context'

client.c: In function 'mysasl_negotiate':

client.c:253: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'sasl_client_start' differ in signedness

client.c:293: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 6 of 'sasl_client_step' differ in signedness

client.c: In function 'main':

client.c:377: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'getsockname' differ in signedness

client.c:396: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'getpeername' differ in signedness

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include    -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -MT common.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/common.Tpo" \

	  -c -o common.o `test -f 'common.c' || echo './'`common.c; \

	then mv -f ".deps/common.Tpo" ".deps/common.Po"; \

	else rm -f ".deps/common.Tpo"; exit 1; \

	fi

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED   -o client  client.o common.o ../lib/libsasl2.la -lresolv  -lcrypt -lresolv  

mkdir .libs

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -o .libs/client client.o common.o  ../lib/.libs/libsasl2.so -ldl -lcrypt -lresolv 

creating client

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include    -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -MT server.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/server.Tpo" \

	  -c -o server.o `test -f 'server.c' || echo './'`server.c; \

	then mv -f ".deps/server.Tpo" ".deps/server.Po"; \

	else rm -f ".deps/server.Tpo"; exit 1; \

	fi

server.c: In function 'mysasl_negotiate':

server.c:184: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 7 of 'sasl_listmech' differ in signedness

server.c:222: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 6 of 'sasl_server_start' differ in signedness

server.c:225: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 6 of 'sasl_server_start' differ in signedness

server.c:253: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'sasl_server_step' differ in signedness

server.c: In function 'main':

server.c:361: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'getsockname' differ in signedness

server.c:379: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'getpeername' differ in signedness

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED   -o server  server.o common.o ../lib/libsasl2.la -lresolv  -lcrypt -lresolv  

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -o .libs/server server.o common.o  ../lib/.libs/libsasl2.so -ldl -lcrypt -lresolv 

creating server

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/sample'

Making all in java

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/java'

Making all in CyrusSasl

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/java/CyrusSasl'

CLASSPATH=..:./..:$CLASSPATH javac -source 1.4 -target 1.4 -d ..   Sasl.java GenericClient.java ClientFactory.java GenericCommon.java SaslClient.java SaslClientFactory.java SaslException.java SaslInputStream.java SaslOutputStream.java SaslUtils.java ServerFactory.java SaslServerFactory.java SaslServer.java GenericServer.java

/usr/lib/jvm/sun-jdk-1.6//bin/javac: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [classjavasasl.stamp] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/java/CyrusSasl'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/java'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22'

make: *** [all] Error 2

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m ERROR: dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 failed.

  [31;01m* [0m Call stack:

  [31;01m* [0m                     ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

  [31;01m* [0m                     ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  [31;01m* [0m                     ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

  [31;01m* [0m   cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2.ebuild, line  154:  Called die

  [31;01m* [0m The specific snippet of code:

  [31;01m* [0m   	emake -j1 || die "emake failed"

  [31;01m* [0m  The die message:

  [31;01m* [0m   emake failed

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

  [31;01m* [0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/temp/build.log'.

  [31;01m* [0m 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

----------

## Max Steel

Ah, da habens wir ja schon:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/jvm/sun-jdk-1.6//bin/javac: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Zur Behebung einmalig:

revdep-rebuild -X

Sollte es beheben, wenn dieser Befehl nicht existiert einmal emerge -a gentoolkit

Dann existiert er.

Ich hoffe das kann dir helfen.

----------

## willmannand

leider hat ein revdep-rebuild -X nicht geholfen. Das Kompilieren von cyrus-sasl bricht immer noch ab.

Hier wieder die Log-Datei:

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/pwcheck'

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib    -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -MT pwcheck.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/pwcheck.Tpo" \

	  -c -o pwcheck.o `test -f 'pwcheck.c' || echo './'`pwcheck.c; \

	then mv -f ".deps/pwcheck.Tpo" ".deps/pwcheck.Po"; \

	else rm -f ".deps/pwcheck.Tpo"; exit 1; \

	fi

pwcheck.c: In function 'main':

pwcheck.c:181: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'accept' differ in signedness

if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib    -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -MT pwcheck_getspnam.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/pwcheck_getspnam.Tpo" \

	  -c -o pwcheck_getspnam.lo `test -f 'pwcheck_getspnam.c' || echo './'`pwcheck_getspnam.c; \

	then mv -f ".deps/pwcheck_getspnam.Tpo" ".deps/pwcheck_getspnam.Plo"; \

	else rm -f ".deps/pwcheck_getspnam.Tpo"; exit 1; \

	fi

mkdir .libs

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -MT pwcheck_getspnam.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pwcheck_getspnam.Tpo -c pwcheck_getspnam.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pwcheck_getspnam.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED   -o pwcheck  pwcheck.o pwcheck_getspnam.lo -lcrypt -lresolv  -lresolv  

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -o pwcheck pwcheck.o .libs/pwcheck_getspnam.o  -lcrypt -lresolv  

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/pwcheck'

Making all in sample

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/sample'

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include    -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -MT client.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/client.Tpo" \

	  -c -o client.o `test -f 'client.c' || echo './'`client.c; \

	then mv -f ".deps/client.Tpo" ".deps/client.Po"; \

	else rm -f ".deps/client.Tpo"; exit 1; \

	fi

client.c: In function 'getrealm':

client.c:81: warning: unused parameter 'context'

client.c: In function 'simple':

client.c:106: warning: unused parameter 'context'

client.c: In function 'getsecret':

client.c:172: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strcpy' differ in signedness

client.c:146: warning: unused parameter 'context'

client.c: In function 'mysasl_negotiate':

client.c:253: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'sasl_client_start' differ in signedness

client.c:293: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 6 of 'sasl_client_step' differ in signedness

client.c: In function 'main':

client.c:377: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'getsockname' differ in signedness

client.c:396: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'getpeername' differ in signedness

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include    -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -MT common.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/common.Tpo" \

	  -c -o common.o `test -f 'common.c' || echo './'`common.c; \

	then mv -f ".deps/common.Tpo" ".deps/common.Po"; \

	else rm -f ".deps/common.Tpo"; exit 1; \

	fi

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED   -o client  client.o common.o ../lib/libsasl2.la -lresolv  -lcrypt -lresolv  

mkdir .libs

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -o .libs/client client.o common.o  ../lib/.libs/libsasl2.so -ldl -lcrypt -lresolv 

creating client

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include    -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -MT server.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/server.Tpo" \

	  -c -o server.o `test -f 'server.c' || echo './'`server.c; \

	then mv -f ".deps/server.Tpo" ".deps/server.Po"; \

	else rm -f ".deps/server.Tpo"; exit 1; \

	fi

server.c: In function 'mysasl_negotiate':

server.c:184: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 7 of 'sasl_listmech' differ in signedness

server.c:222: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 6 of 'sasl_server_start' differ in signedness

server.c:225: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 6 of 'sasl_server_start' differ in signedness

server.c:253: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'sasl_server_step' differ in signedness

server.c: In function 'main':

server.c:361: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'getsockname' differ in signedness

server.c:379: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'getpeername' differ in signedness

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED   -o server  server.o common.o ../lib/libsasl2.la -lresolv  -lcrypt -lresolv  

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -o .libs/server server.o common.o  ../lib/.libs/libsasl2.so -ldl -lcrypt -lresolv 

creating server

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/sample'

Making all in java

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/java'

Making all in CyrusSasl

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/java/CyrusSasl'

CLASSPATH=..:./..:$CLASSPATH javac -source 1.4 -target 1.4 -d ..   Sasl.java GenericClient.java ClientFactory.java GenericCommon.java SaslClient.java SaslClientFactory.java SaslException.java SaslInputStream.java SaslOutputStream.java SaslUtils.java ServerFactory.java SaslServerFactory.java SaslServer.java GenericServer.java

/usr/lib/jvm/sun-jdk-1.6//bin/javac: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [classjavasasl.stamp] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/java/CyrusSasl'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22/java'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22'

make: *** [all] Error 2

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m ERROR: dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 failed.

  [31;01m* [0m Call stack:

  [31;01m* [0m                     ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

  [31;01m* [0m                     ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  [31;01m* [0m                     ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

  [31;01m* [0m   cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2.ebuild, line  154:  Called die

  [31;01m* [0m The specific snippet of code:

  [31;01m* [0m   	emake -j1 || die "emake failed"

  [31;01m* [0m  The die message:

  [31;01m* [0m   emake failed

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

  [31;01m* [0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2/temp/build.log'.

  [31;01m* [0m 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm mit welchen Use-Flags hast du denn sun-jdk installiert?

----------

## willmannand

sun-jdk wurde mit denUSE-Flags aus der make.conf kompiliert (komplette make.conf siehe erster Eintrag von mir)

hier nochmals der Auszug aus make.conf:

USE="-berkdb win32codecs nsplugin 3dnow X acpi alsa arts audiofiles avi cdr -crypt cups dga dvd dvdr encode exif fastcgi foomaticdb -gnome gif gtk gtk2 hal ipv6 java javascript jpeg kde lirc mmx mpeg mp3 openal perl qt quicktime scanner ssl sse usb tetex truetype wmf xml xml2 xmms xine qt3 qt4"

----------

## Max Steel

was hat revdep-rebuild denn gesagt?

----------

## willmannand

es gab keine Meldungen bezüglich Java, nvidia wurde neu kompiliert. Ich habe revdep-rebuild -X nochmals gestartet um die Ausgabe für diesen Beitrag neu zu erzeugen:

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.100.14.19 (requires  libGLcore.so.1 libX11.so.6 libXext.so.6 libnvidia-tls.so.1)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.100.14.19 -> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19

...

----------

## Max Steel

hmm komisch, naja, man weiß nicht was er vorhin beim ersten mal gemacht hat, leider, aber vor jedem mal revdep-rebuild sollte man sich angewöhnen erstmal die Files .revdep-rebuild* zu löschen

also rm .revdep-rebuild* und dann revdep-rebuild.

Naja

Es ist komisch, was sagt denn ein

ldd /usr/lib/jvm/sun-jdk-1.6/bin/javac

----------

## willmannand

linux-btiu / # ldd /usr/lib/jvm/sun-jdk-1.6/bin/javac

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002b19a537f000)

        libjli.so => not found

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002b19a559a000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002b19a579f000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002b19a5163000)

mehr wird nicht ausgegeben

----------

## Max Steel

und jetzt gib mal echo $PATH

und suche in den lib64 Verzeichnissen nach dieser lbjli.so

Die Doppelpunkte darin sind die Trenner.

----------

## Evildad

Die sollte eigentlich in /opt liegen...

```
 libjli.so => /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/bin/../jre/lib/i386/jli/libjli.so (0xb7ec9000)
```

Irgendwie hat es anscheinend irgendwas bei dir zerschossen...

Hast auch schon versucht java neu zu emergen?

----------

## Max Steel

dann fehlt wohl dieses Verzeichnis in der PATH Variable, oder?

@willmannand:

Dann versuch mal

export PATH="$[PATH}:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/bin/../jre/lib/i386/jli/"

ldd /usr/lib/jvm/sun-jdk-1.6/bin/javac

----------

## willmannand

nux-btiu / # echo $PATH

/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin

libji.so habe ich in keinem Verzeichnis von Gentoo gefunden

----------

## Finswimmer

OT: @willmannand: Bitte setze deine bash-Ausgaben in Code Tags, das erhöht die Lesbarkeit deutlich.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

Nene dafür gibt es doch java-config und man sollte es damit machen...

```
java-config-1 -L
```

listet die vorhandenen VMS

```
java-config-1 -c 
```

zeigt den Ort der Java Executable an. 

Führ mal die beiden Behle aus (machs mal für java-config-1 und java-config-2)

€dit: Sauber endlich nach fast 4 Jahren hab ich 100 Posts *freu*

----------

## willmannand

```
linux-btiu / # java-config-1 -L

The following JDKs are available for generation-1:

*)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03]

linux-btiu / # java-config-1 -c

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin/javac

linux-btiu / # java-config-2 -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

*)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.03 [sun-jdk-1.6]

3)      Sun JRE 1.6.0.03 [sun-jre-bin-1.6]

linux-btiu / # java-config-2 -c

/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/bin/javac

```

----------

## Evildad

So jetzt noch ein :

```
env |grep java
```

Und die fehlende lib sollte eigentlich in einem Unterordner von  /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/ zu finden sein.

Kannst auch noch den Inhalt von  

```
/etc/ld.so.conf
```

 ausgeben?

In /etc/env.d sollten sich noch die Dateien 20java und/oder ein java Ordner befinden...

----------

## willmannand

```
linux-btiu / # env |grep java

MANPATH=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/env.d/java/ /etc/udev/rules.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/revdep-rebuild

JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

JAVAC=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac

JDK_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

```

/etc/ld.so.conf:

```

# ld.so.conf autogenerated by env-update; make all changes to

# contents of /etc/env.d directory

/usr/local/lib

//usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib

//usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib

/lib

/usr/lib

/lib64

/usr/lib64

/usr/local/lib64

/lib32

/usr/lib32

/usr/local/lib32

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/32

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/32

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/native_threads/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/classic/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/server/

/usr/qt/3/lib

/usr/qt/3/lib64

/usr/qt/3/lib32

```

----------

## willmannand

In /etc/env.d ist die Dateien 20java und ein java Ordner enthalten

----------

## Evildad

So langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende...

Poste bitte noch die Ausgabe von 

```
qfile libjli.so
```

Gruss

----------

## willmannand

```
linux-btiu / # qfile libjli.so

dev-java/sun-jdk (/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/amd64/jli/libjli.so)

dev-java/sun-jre-bin (/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.03/lib/amd64/jli/libjli.so)
```

----------

## Evildad

Das passt soweit alles...

€dit: Nein grad seh ichs erst...

JAVACC_HOME=/usr/share/javacc/ 

fehlt bei dir bei env |grep lang

Gibt es denn ein /usr/share/javacc bei dir?

Und ein 

```
ldd /usr/lib/jvm/sun-jdk-1.6/bin/javac 
```

 zeigt es noch immer als fehlend an?Last edited by Evildad on Mon Jan 28, 2008 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## willmannand

die Datei wird immer noch als fehlend angezeigt:

```
linux-btiu / # ldd /usr/lib/jvm/sun-jdk-1.6/bin/javac

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002b43c1989000)

        libjli.so => not found

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002b43c1ba4000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002b43c1da9000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002b43c176d000)

```

----------

## Evildad

Ok jetzt kommen wir der Sache doch mal viel näher...

Schau mal in 

/etc/env.d nach einer 22javacc

Falls es die nicht gibt leg die mal neu mit folgendem Inhalt an:

```
JAVACC_HOME=/usr/share/javacc/
```

 und gehört root:root mit chmod 664

Es sollte natürlich auch /usr/share/javacc bei dir geben   :Very Happy: 

----------

## willmannand

die Datei /etc/env.d/22javacc hat tatsächlich gefehlt, javacc fehlt auch. Leider schlägt ein emerge javacc fehl:

```

linux-btiu / # emerge javacc

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0 to /

 * ant-1.7.0-gentoo.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * apache-ant-1.7.0-src.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking apache-ant-1.7.0-src.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ant-1.7.0-gentoo.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Using: sun-jdk-1.6

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking apache-ant-1.7.0-src.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/work

>>> Unpacking ant-1.7.0-gentoo.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/work

removed `lib/xercesImpl.jar'

removed `lib/xml-apis.jar'

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/work/apache-ant-1.7.0 ...

... Bootstrapping Ant Distribution

... Compiling Ant Classes

/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/bin/javac: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

... Failed compiling Ant classes !

Bootstrap FAILED

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ant-core-1.7.0.ebuild, line   60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      ./build.sh ${bsyscp} jars-core $(use_doc javadocs) \

 *              || die "build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   build failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ant-core-1.7.0.ebuild, line   60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      ./build.sh ${bsyscp} jars-core $(use_doc javadocs) \

 *              || die "build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   build failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## tamiko

Falls du Java-Funktionalität nicht wirklich brauchst würde ich das Java-Useflag aus der /etc/make.conf herausholen bzw ein 

```
echo dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -java >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 machen und cyrus-sasl ohne Java-Unterstützung bauen.

Generell ist es meiner Meinung nach immer gut möglichst wenig USE-Flags in /etc/make.conf einzutragen.

Den größten Teil der Build-Fehler auf meinem System hatte ich durch wild gesetzte USE-Flags   :Cool: 

/edit:

Bei mir baut cyrus-sasl allerdings auch mit java-Useflag problemlos durch.

Ich habe weder dev-java/javacc installiert noch befinden sich auf meinem System oben genannte PATH-Variablen.

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass dies ein Problem mit dem sun-jdk ist.

/edit: Typo beseitigt.Last edited by tamiko on Mon Jan 28, 2008 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## willmannand

das entfernen von java und javascript aus der make.conf hat geholfen, cyrus-sasl konnt ekompiliert werden. Viele Dank für eur Hilfe

----------

## tamiko

Mal noch etwas, dass mir komisch vorkommt:

```
$ java-config-2 -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

*)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.03 [sun-jdk-1.6]
```

zeigt bei mir nur ein Ziel an.

Mich stört bei dir hier das sun-jre-bin.

Imho brauchst du das 

```
dev-java/sun-jre-bin
```

 nicht, wenn du bereits das jdk installiert hast.

Hilft hier ein 

```
# emerge --unmerge sun-jre-bin

# emerge -1 sun-jdk

# java-config ...
```

?

----------

